# Shanling UA5 - Portable USB DAC/AMP || 4.4mm Balanced Output || Hybrid Battery Power || Independent Volume Control || 235 USD / Euro



## Shanling (Jan 19, 2022)

​
With UA5, we are pushing our UA line into a bit different category. While UA1 and UA2 worked nicely as simple USB Audio dongles, UA5 is quite a bit closer to your bigger portable DAC/AMPs.

UA5 adds volume wheel for an independent volume control, small screen for an easy access to multiple settings directly on the device, full-size 4.4mm balanced connector instead of fragile 2.5mm, fully balanced audio circuit, SPDIF digital output for use with other DACs and special Hybrid battery Power mode, to reduce battery drain from your smartphone.

UA5 provides a better sound quality for your smartphone and a better user experience when connected to your computer.


*Key features*


Monochromatic 1.44-inch OLED display, giving access to multiple settings directly on the UA5, without any need for an app on the phone.
Volume wheel for an independent volume control. Also serving as a menu navigation.
3.5mm Single-ended and 4.4mm Balanced outputs.
Possible to switch between full USB Power and Hybrid Battery Power mode. In Hybrid mode, DACs and amplifiers are using clean power from the build-in 220 mAh battery.
Fully balanced circuit with two ESS ES9038Q2M DACs and two dedicated Ricore RE6863 amplifiers.
Digital SPDIF coax output through 3.5mm connector.
Compatible with Android, Windows, Mac and iOS. _Special lightning cable needed for use with iOS._
UAC2.0 and UAC1.0 mode compatible, for use with a Nintendo Switch and other gaming systems or older devices.
Hi-Res support up to 32bit / 768khz and DSD512
Output power 137 mW @ 32 Ohm SE // 211 mW @ 32 Ohm Balanced.
USB-C Connector. USB-C to USB-C cable and adapter to USB-A included in the packaging.
Available in black or red anodized aluminium.

*UA5 will be available at our international distributors in March.*

*MSRP 235 USD/Euro*

​
*Hybrid Batter Power mode*

When enabled, certain sections of UA5 will still be running on USB power, like USB Controller and FPGA. But the crucial parts of DAC and amplifier will instead use a cleaner power from the battery.

In our testing, this set-up proved helpful in three scenarios:

Consistent analog performance and noise floor, independent from the quality of USB power of the connected device.
Reduced power drain from the connected device, which can be crucial when running it with smartphone.
Reduced power demand allows for a compatibility with certain devices, that are normally unable to provide enough power for USB DAC/Amps.
UA5 is of course capable of running in a standard USB Powered mode, in which the battery is completely disconnected and all sections of UA5 runs out of USB power. UA5 will automatically switch to this mode when the battery runs too low.


*Protective leather case will be sold separately. Available in 3 colors, 15 USD.

*​


----------



## gilangax

Shanling said:


> *With UA5, we will be adding some brand-new elements into our UA line of small portable DAC/AMPs. Here are first three big changes:*
> 
> 
> - Switching to combination of *3.5mm SE and 4.4mm Balanced*. With its growing popularity and more robust construction, we are glad to implement the 4.4mm output into UA model. Putting it in line with our Bluetooth amplifiers, portable and desktop players.
> ...


🤯


----------



## meprateek

Interesting... AKM or ESS??


----------



## BlueA

I love the Shanling house sound and this product is more than welcome.
Well though, original and strong design! congrats to the product/design team.

Just concerned by the current pricing politics of the company that is often on top of the market :/
This took me away from M9, M800 and EM5 need a lot of software polish.

Hope this product will make Shanling shine and accessible again.


----------



## Shanling

*Shanling UA5 – Hybrid powered USB DAC/AMP*

UA5 will be our first portable DAC/AMP with a build-in lithium battery, that allows it to run in special “Hybrid power” mode.

When enabled, certain sections of UA5 will still be running on USB power, like USB Controller and FPGA. But the crucial parts of DAC and amplifier will instead use a cleaner power from the battery.

In our testing, this set-up proved helpful in three scenarios:


Consistent analog performance and noise floor, independent from the quality of USB power of the connected device.
Reduced power drain from the connected device, which can be crucial when running it with smartphone.
Reduced power demand allows for a compatibility with certain devices, that are normally unable to provide enough power for USB DAC/Amps.
UA5 is of course capable of running in a standard USB Powered mode, in which the battery is completely disconnected and all sections of UA5 runs out of USB power. UA5 will also automatically switch to this mode when the battery runs too low.

Build with two ESS Sabre ES9038Q2M DACs and dedicated Ricore RE6863 amplifier, UA5 is our best sounding Portable DAC/AMP.


​


----------



## dheepak10

Like everything about the UA5, but not sure on the Ricore RT6863 Op-amp. Need to see how this measures and sounds. Looking forward to comparing this with the E1DA 9038D and 9038S, which I consider the Benchmark of portable USB DAC-amps.


----------



## abitdeef

Does it have Bluetooth?


----------



## Shanling

dheepak10 said:


> Like everything about the UA5, but not sure on the Ricore RT6863 Op-amp. Need to see how this measures and sounds. Looking forward to comparing this with the E1DA 9038D and 9038S, which I consider the Benchmark of portable USB DAC-amps.



We used the same amplifier in our UA2, you can look up information on that one too.



abitdeef said:


> Does it have Bluetooth?



No.


----------



## abitdeef (Jan 13, 2022)

Shanling said:


> We used the same amplifier in our UA2, you can look up information on that one too.
> 
> 
> 
> No.



Thanks, so just another dongle. I wish the UP5 had a display.


----------



## Shanling

abitdeef said:


> Thanks, so just another dongle. I wish the UP5 had a display.


UP5 has display.


----------



## ClieOS

Finally an interesting USB dongle from Shanling. Definitely will be getting one when it comes out.


----------



## abitdeef

Shanling said:


> UP5 has display.



Oh wow I never realized that. It's on sale right now. Might have to check one out


----------



## HiFiRobot

Shanling said:


> *Shanling UA5 – Hybrid powered USB DAC/AMP*
> 
> UA5 will be our first portable DAC/AMP with a build-in lithium battery, that allows it to run in special “Hybrid power” mode.
> 
> ...


Seems to be smart and interesting features.
Does it have?
1. Adjustable gain?
2. Any filters? 
3  EQ trough App?


----------



## Shanling

HiFiRobot said:


> Seems to be smart and interesting features.
> Does it have?
> 1. Adjustable gain?
> 2. Any filters?
> 3  EQ trough App?



1. Yes, adjustable gain.
2. Yes, there is bunch of filters for DAC.
3. Not fully implemented yet, waiting for app update, but should be coming soon.


----------



## sensenonno

Most important factor - Price?


----------



## XERO1

Shanling said:


> *With UA5, we will be adding some brand-new elements into our UA line of small portable DAC/AMPs. Here are first three big changes:*
> 
> 
> - Switching to combination of *3.5mm SE and 4.4mm Balanced*. With its growing popularity and more robust construction, we are glad to implement the 4.4mm output into UA model. Putting it in line with our Bluetooth amplifiers, portable and desktop players.
> ...


----------



## claud W

Other than Bluetooth, What are the differences between UA5 and UP5 ?


----------



## Shanling

claud W said:


> Other than Bluetooth, What are the differences between UA5 and UP5 ?


Completely different audio circuit.
SPDIF output on UA5
UA5 can be fully powered by USB, making it much better for use as USB/DAC in long term.

UP5 of course has things like microphone and playback controls for use over Bluetooth.


----------



## Shanling

*First post updated with more information.*
*
UA5 will be available from our international distributors in March.
*
*MSRP 235 USD/Euro*


----------



## XERO1

Day one, baby!!   

I absolutely love my UA2, and the UA5 looks like it will take things to the next level.


----------



## ruffandruff (Jan 19, 2022)

you guys just made the best dongle dac!
dual dac and dual amp
fully balanced
unique hybrid power system
Hardware volume control with a volume wheel!!!!

very interesting stuff from Shanling.
Please add PEQ @Shanling.....that would make it perfect.


----------



## theory_87

The SPDIF is coax out and not optical out right?


----------



## ruffandruff

Also can the UA5 operate even in case of a battery failure?


----------



## claud W

What about MQA support?



sensenonno said:


> Most important factor - Price?


$ 235.00  See earlier post on this page.


----------



## claud W

Does this dongle support MQA ? ?/X unfolding?


----------



## Watchdog

I was considering an iFi Hip-DAC2 - this would seem to be an obvious competitor. This is a whole lot smaller and more portable and I like that hybrid power feature, but the DAC2 is available now and it will be a couple of months at least before the UA5 is available to me. Hmmmm……


----------



## Shanling

theory_87 said:


> The SPDIF is coax out and not optical out right?


Yes, coax.



ruffandruff said:


> Also can the UA5 operate even in case of a battery failure?



Yes, at default it runs completely powered by USB.



claud W said:


> Does this dongle support MQA ? ?/X unfolding?



No MQA support.


----------



## ClieOS

At this price point, please make sure it is measured well under an Audio Precision audio analyzer..


----------



## musicday

What's the power consumption? Nice to see more companies getting involved in production of high end dongles.


----------



## Udaya Chaithanya

Shanling said:


> No MQA support.


That could potentially be a deal-breaker for ppl who likes to stream music on the go


----------



## ClieOS

Udaya Chaithanya said:


> That could potentially be a deal-breaker for ppl who likes to stream music on the go


Tidal user maybe. Plenty of music streaming services don't use MQA.


----------



## Udaya Chaithanya

ClieOS said:


> Tidal user maybe. Plenty of music streaming services don't use MQA.


I may be wrong
But the better usage of this portable DAC is with Mobile+Lossless streaming services like Apple music, Tidal & Qobuz... where tIdal alone will have 30-35% share 
Also... Shanling offers MQA support in UP5/M3X... Then why not here


----------



## Shanling

Udaya Chaithanya said:


> That could potentially be a deal-breaker for ppl who likes to stream music on the go



Well, we never offered MQA in the UA line.
UP5 and M3X are both running DAC/AMP chip that has deeper MQA implementation.

In our experience, amount of Tidal users differs vastly between markets, especially as Amazon and Apple are overtaking it.


----------



## ClieOS

Udaya Chaithanya said:


> ...
> Also... Shanling offers MQA support in UP5/M3X... Then why not here


If they use a DAC chip that already has MQA decoding capability, then it is easy to implement MQA support as it requires little to no effort. But since not all DAC chip has MQA decoding capability, adding MQA to these chips actually required an extra USB receiver chip that runs a special MQA decoding filter (usually an XMOS chip) which add size, cost and complexity. It is not easy and might not worth the time if most of your customer are not Tidal user.


----------



## Udaya Chaithanya

ClieOS said:


> If they use a DAC chip that already has MQA decoding capability, then it is easy to implement MQA support as it requires little to no effort. But since not all DAC chip has MQA decoding capability, adding MQA to these chips actually required an extra USB receiver chip that runs a special MQA decoding filter (usually an XMOS chip) which add size, cost and complexity. It is not easy and might not worth the time if most of your customer are not Tidal user.


Noted... Glad to know these technicalities..... Thank you .


----------



## TheUnknow

Udaya Chaithanya said:


> I may be wrong
> But the better usage of this portable DAC is with Mobile+Lossless streaming services like Apple music, Tidal & Qobuz... where tIdal alone will have 30-35% share
> Also... Shanling offers MQA support in UP5/M3X... Then why not here



With 4G and even more 5G , you can now easily stream Hi-Res. 
So MQA is completely useless now.


----------



## Mhog55

My LG V40 is getting tired. Just about time for a new phone, and this UA5 look like something I might need to have. I'm not necessarily familiar with the Shanling house sound, but I thoroughly enjoy my M6 Pro. Still have my Hiby R5, but it definitely lacks sonically compared. My only concern is that I haven't been a fan ESS in most every product I've owned. It's generally to bright and a bit harsh. That's why my V40 doesn't get much use any longer. I'm really happy I purchased the original M6 Pro while they were still available. I'm interested in this, as well as the Cayin RU6. I'll probably wait until some reviews surface on this before deciding.


----------



## KazuMae

Your UA2 product kept on disconnecting while connected with windows. Will this have the same problem with UA2?


----------



## Shanling

KazuMae said:


> Your UA2 product kept on disconnecting while connected with windows. Will this have the same problem with UA2?


UA5 so far doesn't show this issue in our testing and from early customers in China.


----------



## ClieOS




----------



## kadinh

ClieOS said:


>


which one you like more?


----------



## H T T

ClieOS said:


>



I get Eva 02 vibes from the red UA5.


----------



## ClieOS

kadinh said:


> which one you like more?



Initial impression of UA5 is positive but I don't think it will replace W2 for me.  Need more listening but it has a rather bright signature.


----------



## claud W

Glad I bought a UP5 since it has MQA decoding


----------



## kadinh

ClieOS said:


> Initial impression of UA5 is positive but I don't think it will replace W2 for me.  Need more listening but it has a rather bright signature.


I saw your post regarding the RU6 and W2. Do you still favor the W2 more?


----------



## ClieOS

kadinh said:


> I saw your post regarding the RU6 and W2. Do you still favor the W2 more?


Nothing has changed so far.


----------



## ClieOS

UA5's AP measurement can be found here. In sum, THD+N on both channels in single-ended output could be better, otherwise all good.


----------



## emumu

Shanling said:


> ​
> With UA5, we are pushing our UA line into a bit different category. While UA1 and UA2 worked nicely as simple USB Audio dongles, UA5 is quite a bit closer to your bigger portable DAC/AMPs.
> 
> UA5 adds volume wheel for an independent volume control, small screen for an easy access to multiple settings directly on the device, full-size 4.4mm balanced connector instead of fragile 2.5mm, fully balanced audio circuit, SPDIF digital output for use with other DACs and special Hybrid battery Power mode, to reduce battery drain from your smartphone.
> ...


Just curious if this guy decodes LOD from IPC 5/5.5Gen?


----------



## Shanling

emumu said:


> Just curious if this guy decodes LOD from IPC 5/5.5Gen?



No.


----------



## Ufasas

Shanling up4 is not detectable in usb-mode on PC/laptop if you use usb-c to usb-c cable, nor it detects microphone of headsets. Does UA5 get detected over usb-c to usb-c on PCs/laptops?, and can you use headsets with microphone to full potential?


----------



## ClieOS

Ufasas said:


> ... Does UA5 get detected over usb-c to usb-c on PCs/laptops?, and can you use headsets with microphone to full potential?


I can confirm UA5 will work over Type-c to Type-c connection on PC.

I don't recall however that UA5 supporting headset with mic input.


----------



## Shanling

Ufasas said:


> Shanling up4 is not detectable in usb-mode on PC/laptop if you use usb-c to usb-c cable, nor it detects microphone of headsets. Does UA5 get detected over usb-c to usb-c on PCs/laptops?, and can you use headsets with microphone to full potential?


USB inputs on UP2 and UP4 were quite different. UA5 works without any issues with USB-C to C cable.

There is no support for microphone on UA5.


----------



## Shanling

*New updated USB driver for UA5*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KWdsf-3XIZYHFEZhlwwrtMRmjkoVHrFu/view?usp=sharing


----------



## SonicFade

ClieOS said:


> Initial impression of UA5 is positive but I don't think it will replace W2 for me.  Need more listening but it has a rather bright signature.



Did it change with burn in or anything?



This review seems to say the opposite about it being bright.


----------



## ClieOS

SonicFade said:


> Did it change with burn in or anything?
> ...
> 
> This review seems to say the opposite about it being bright.


Nothing changed over time, as far as I can tell. Still sound bright to me, as compared to L&P W2 (*neutral) and Cayin RU6 (*warm).


----------



## SonicFade

ClieOS said:


> Nothing changed over time, as far as I can tell. Still sound bright to me, as compared to L&P W2 (*neutral) and Cayin RU6 (*warm).


I just got done reading about 30 pages in the L&P W2 thread. You guys have a lot of good info there!

I have a pair of Fostex TH900’s I’m trying to get along with. I’m told they don’t pair well with THX based amps.

These headphones can be a bit fatiguing and shrill in the top end. 

Since they seem to have a pretty wide soundstage for being closed back, I wonder if they would pair well with the RU6 more centered sound?


----------



## Mhog55

SonicFade said:


> I just got done reading about 30 pages in the L&P W2 thread. You guys have a lot of good info there!
> 
> I have a pair of Fostex TH900’s I’m trying to get along with. I’m told they don’t pair well with THX based amps.
> 
> ...


Buy and try!


----------



## SonicFade

Mhog55 said:


> Buy and try!


This might be the only way. Unlucky so far with the Monoprice Monolith, as it is THX


----------



## ClieOS

SonicFade said:


> I just got done reading about 30 pages in the L&P W2 thread. You guys have a lot of good info there!
> 
> I have a pair of Fostex TH900’s I’m trying to get along with. I’m told they don’t pair well with THX based amps.
> 
> ...



I want to add that by 'bright', I don't mean it as a frequency thing but a presentation / position thing.

For example, I just listened to the song 'More Than Words' by Extreme and there are guitar all through out the song. With W2, the guitar is positioned pretty much the same location next to the vocal. With W2-131, the vocal stands out just a little more than guitar. RU6 will be about the same as W2-131 except that the vocal and guitar seems to have mashed together. UA5 on the other hand will bring the guitar in front of the vocal, which in turn give the whole music a brighter note.


----------



## SonicFade

ClieOS said:


> I want to add that by 'bright', I don't mean it as a frequency thing but a presentation / position thing.
> 
> For example, I just listened to the song 'More Than Words' by Extreme and there are guitar all through out the song. With W2, the guitar is positioned pretty much the same location next to the vocal. With W2-131, the vocal stands out just a little more than guitar. RU6 will be about the same as W2-131 except that the vocal and guitar seems to have mashed together. UA5 on the other hand will bring the guitar in front of the vocal, which in turn give the whole music a brighter note.


Thanks, this was explained so well. I’m definitely the kind of person that listens to music, more than vocals (if had to choose one over the other) Especially as a guitarist. I always get crap for it, but I enjoy listening to metal on ATH M50x’s. It has thumpyness in the low mids that I wish the TH900’s had. Snare hits are much more impactful on the M50x’s

The Fostex Th900’s have unusual characteristics. The bass is thunderous, yet they’re easy to drive. The mids are subdued, and the highs can be painful. Because they are V shaped and the bass dips at 125 hz, I will want something that will keep the bass intact, yes push the mids forward, and smooth back the highs. I tried EQ and it just didn’t seem to get the results I was expecting.

As far as space, I like some width and depth, but it doesn’t need to be extreme. Separation of instruments novelty.


----------



## Ultrainferno

We today on Headfonia look at the Shanling UA5 dongle! Article by @Aerosphere 

https://www.headfonia.com/shanling-ua5-review/


----------



## zolom

Can someone provide a short SQ comparison between the UA5 and the iFi Go Bar and the Questyle M15?

Thanks


----------



## LimelightLenny (Jun 27, 2022)

I really like this DAC a lot. Like ClieOS said, it brings the guitars and instruments out over the vocals. To me, it has a softer sound than the UA2.
Only thing I don't understand is the filters.

Linear Fast
Linear Slow
Brick Wall
Hybrid
Apodizing
Mini Slow
Mini Fast
Apparently I have to pick one. So far, I audibly like Linear Fast the best but I'm trying to find an explanation on Google for each one.


----------



## LimelightLenny

LimelightLenny said:


> I really like this DAC a lot. Like ClieOS said, it brings the guitars and instruments out over the vocals. To me, it has a softer, more analog sound than the UA2.
> Only thing I don't understand is the filters.
> 
> Linear Fast
> ...


Aww snap. I read all about the filters here:
https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/blogs/how-to/how-to-pick-the-best-filter-setting-for-your-dac
Linear Fast is a good default for me.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Jun 30, 2022)

New UA5 owner here.  Trying to use it with my Samsung S22 Ultra.  Music player both the Tidal App and UAPP.  I plug it in and get no sound at all out of my IEMs - both SE and balanced.  As a double check, with the same USBc cable and same IEM, I try my L&P W2 and have no issues, so not the phone or the cable.

The phone does recognize that the UA5 is plugged in and the display on the UA5 does light up, so it isn’t that the UA5 is dead.  It acts as though the output is muted.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Shanling

jsmiller58 said:


> New UA5 owner here.  Trying to use it with my Samsung S22 Ultra.  Music player both the Tidal App and UAPP.  I plug it in and get no sound at all out of my IEMs - both SE and balanced.  As a double check, with the same USBc cable and same IEM, I try my L&P W2 and have no issues, so not the phone or the cable.
> 
> The phone does recognize that the UA5 is plugged in and the display on the UA5 does light up, so it isn’t that the UA5 is dead.  It acts as though the output is muted.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Please check power settings, Samsung has this Power saving mode that can cause issues with our USB DAC/AMPs.


----------



## jsmiller58

Shanling said:


> Please check power settings, Samsung has this Power saving mode that can cause issues with our USB DAC/AMPs.


Thank you for the suggestion.  Which power setting?  

Also please note that this problem does not appear with my L&P W2, and also that the UA5 display lights up, so power is definitely getting to the UA5.


----------



## Shanling

jsmiller58 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion.  Which power setting?
> 
> Also please note that this problem does not appear with my L&P W2, and also that the UA5 display lights up, so power is definitely getting to the UA5.



There should be something like "battery optimization" in battery settings, try to turn it off.

One more thing to try, firstly start music playback and then connect UA5.


----------



## jsmiller58

Shanling said:


> There should be something like "battery optimization" in battery settings, try to turn it off.
> 
> One more thing to try, firstly start music playback and then connect UA5.


Starting the playback first and then plugging in the UA5 into my phone works… but that really is a very inconvenient solution.  Is there a different solution?


----------



## Shanling

jsmiller58 said:


> Starting the playback first and then plugging in the UA5 into my phone works… but that really is a very inconvenient solution.  Is there a different solution?


Not at this time. It was reported to our software team and we are awaiting firmware update.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Jul 3, 2022)

Shanling said:


> Not at this time. It was reported to our software team and we are awaiting firmware update.


Thank you.  I look forward to Shanling deploying a fix for this.

In the meantime, others with Android devices might want to do research and ask others with the same devices they have whether they experience problems.  I can report the UA5 experiences this issue with Samsung S22 Ultra, but not with the HiBy R6 Pro.  Maybe others can share their observations?


----------



## jsmiller58

Shanling said:


> Not at this time. It was reported to our software team and we are awaiting firmware update.


@Shanling - Is there any news on a UA5 firmware update that fixes the issues of starting playback on Android phones?


----------



## Shanling

jsmiller58 said:


> @Shanling - Is there any news on a UA5 firmware update that fixes the issues of starting playback on Android phones?


Last update from software team, they are trying to find some S22 to test it directly to find the cause.


----------



## LimelightLenny

@Shanling Any chance you guys can add Chromebook support?


----------



## Shanling

LimelightLenny said:


> @Shanling Any chance you guys can add Chromebook support?


Ehhh, I'm afraid we have zero knowledge about Chrome books, they are not really a thing in China.

The UA5 doesn't work with it in either UAC1.0 or UAC2.0 mode?


----------



## LimelightLenny

Shanling said:


> Ehhh, I'm afraid we have zero knowledge about Chrome books, they are not really a thing in China.
> 
> The UA5 doesn't work with it in either UAC1.0 or UAC2.0 mode?


My apologies, it works. I must've had my settings messed up. Thanks.


----------

